#  > Geral >  > Segurança >  >  tentativas de invasão no apache

## Dedao

Ola. Estou tendo um problema de tentativas de invasão pelo apache. Além de iptables, alguém conhece alguma forma de bloquear essas tentativas de invasão ?....estou postando o log que o ossec me enviou:

OSSEC HIDS Notification.
2008 Feb 19 12:38:15

Received From: GIA->/etc/httpd/logs/access_log
Rule: 31151 fired (level 10) -> "Mutiple web server 400 error codes from same source ip."
Portion of the log(s):

201.25.28.170 - - [19/Feb/2008:12:38:14 -0300] "PROPFIND _/sistema/_ HTTP/1.0" 405 443 "-" "Microsoft-WebDAV-MiniRedir/5.1.2600"
201.25.28.170 - - [19/Feb/2008:12:38:15 -0300] "PROPFIND _/sistema/_ HTTP/1.0" 405 443 "-" "Microsoft-WebDAV-MiniRedir/5.1.2600"
201.25.28.170 - - [19/Feb/2008:12:38:14 -0300] "PROPFIND _/sistema/_ HTTP/1.0" 405 443 "-" "Microsoft-WebDAV-MiniRedir/5.1.2600"
201.25.28.170 - - [19/Feb/2008:12:38:14 -0300] "PROPFIND _/sistema/_ HTTP/1.0" 405 443 "-" "Microsoft-WebDAV-MiniRedir/5.1.2600"
201.25.28.170 - - [19/Feb/2008:12:37:09 -0300] "POST /_vti_bin/shtml.exe/_vti_rpc HTTP/1.0" 404 424 "-" "MSFrontPage/5.0"
201.25.28.170 - - [19/Feb/2008:12:37:09 -0300] "GET /_vti_inf.html HTTP/1.0" 404 410 "-" "Mozilla/2.0 (compatible; MS FrontPage 5.0)"
201.25.28.170 - - [19/Feb/2008:12:37:08 -0300] "POST /_vti_bin/shtml.exe/_vti_rpc HTTP/1.0" 404 424 "-" "MSFrontPage/5.0"
201.25.28.170 - - [19/Feb/2008:12:37:08 -0300] "GET /_vti_inf.html HTTP/1.0" 404 410 "-" "Mozilla/2.0 (compatible; MS FrontPage 5.0)"
201.25.28.170 - - [19/Feb/2008:12:37:09 -0300] "POST /_vti_bin/shtml.exe/_vti_rpc HTTP/1.0" 404 424 "-" "MSFrontPage/5.0"


[]'s, Renato
201.25.28.170 - - [19/Feb/2008:12:37:09 -0300] "GET /_vti_inf.html HTTP/1.0" 404 410 "-" "Mozilla/2.0 (compatible; MS FrontPage 5.0)"

----------


## andersoneduardo

usa o mod_security do apache!

é otimo ele!

vc pode filtrar o que o invasor digitar tipo:

bloquear .exe ou algo como cmd, string's de SQL injection e se quiser mostra uma pagina de accesso negado a ele!

resumindo

1 firewall WEB

----------


## PEdroArthurJEdi

Você pode implamtar também um Sistema de Prevenção de Intrusão, tal como o HLBR. Ele consegue boloquear essas tentativas de Invasão.

http://hlbr.sourceforge.net

----------

